# Se está liando en Holanda. El gobierno decide cerrar granjas



## Erebus. (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## George Orwell (29 Jun 2022)

Yo sólo veo un montón de mierda donde apunta ese chorro.


----------



## favelados (29 Jun 2022)

Van a sustituirlas por mini granjas de grillos


----------



## Akira. (29 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué las cierran?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (29 Jun 2022)

Lo están provocando.

Australia también hizo algo en ese sentido. Prohibió a la gente cultivar su comida.

El pasado martes 26 de abril las fuerzas especiales detuvieron al actual ministro de agricultura del gobierno Biden, Tom Vilsack, acusado de intentar provocar, mediante atentados, una carestía de alimentos.
Según relata esta crónica, la Oficina del Fiscal Militar recibió una llamada por parte de un informante del FBI que le relataba que una serie de incendios en plantas de alimentos registrados en marzo y abril de este año han sido provocados por el propio ministro. Para corroborar esta información, la oficina del fiscal revisó una serie de incendios sucedidos durante pocas semanas y que paso a enumerar:
-El 24 de marzo se incendió una fábrica de tomates en Maine. Mientras la policía afirmó que el incendio comenzó en una freidora, los trabajadores afirmaron que esa máquina no se estaba usando.
-El 25 de marzo se incendió una despensa de alimentos en Maricopa, Arizona. Todavía los bomberos desconocen como se originó.
-El 31 de marzo un fuego estructural destruyó la mayor procesadora de cebollas del sur de Tejas, destruyendo 100 camiones y dejando a 30 personas sin trabajo.
-El 12 de abril se destruyó una planta de carne de cerdo y vaca en New Hampshire. Todavía se desconoce las causas del incendio.
Los militares han catalogado 15 eventos similares, que no han sido cubiertos por los medios de comunicación, y mucho menos relacionados entre sí, hasta que el 21 de abril, a consecuencia de un acccidente de avión que también fue saboteado, recibieron la llamada del agente del FBI apuntando al ministro de agricultura como responsable de los sabotajes. Esto hizo que los militares intervinieran su correo electrónico, descubriendo una serie de conversaciones con la secretaria de comercio, Gina Raimondo.
El 13 de abril le escribió: "pequeños y desconectados eventos no recibirán cobertura de los medios de comunicación pero tendrán un enorme immpacto en la inflación. La gente no se quejaría de pagar precios más caros porque la comida es importante. Un poquito de combustión no es una cosa mala". Dos días más tarde le envió un segundo correo: "Como dice el refrán 'cuando dicen 'salta' nosotros preguntamos 'cómo de alto'. Los accidentes de avión ocurren todo el tiempo, y no tienen por qué ser 767 o 757". Un tercer email, escrito el 16 de abril dice: "la mejor manera de ocultar un crimen es esconderlo entre otros crímenes aparentemente desconectados".
Para terminar de recabar pruebas, el propio ministro de agricultura dijo el 24 de marzo que "sí, va a haber escasez de alimentos" y acto seguido acusó a Putin de lo que él mismo iba a provocar.
Como queda dicho, los militares procedieron el 26 de abril a la detención de este político, que fue gobernador de Iowa, y en su día fue el colaborador de Obama que más tiempo perteneció a su gabinete, esperándole un próximo juicio.
PD: Esta noticia explica cómo crean las carestías de alimentos y vuelve a poner a Obama en el punto de mira pues, con seguridad, él fue quien ha dado las órdenes que ha seguido este criminal.
https://realrawnews.com/2022/04/military-arrests-bidens-sec-of-agriculture-tom-vilsack/


Este mapa interactivo muestra todas las plantas procesadoras de alimentos que han sido destruidas durante el 2021-2022 [HACER CLICK EN LA IMAGEN].












__





Australia aprueba una ley que prohíbe cultivar tus propios alimentos.


Poquito a poco va llegando la agenda. Sólo la puntita. Comentemos amistosamente. https://www.lasrepublicas.com/2022/05/12/australia-prepara-una-ley-para-prohibir-el-cultivo-de-alimentos-de-autoconsumo/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## luca (29 Jun 2022)

Borrado x firma.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (29 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Por qué las cierran?



Porque nos quieren matar de hambre, eres nuevo?


----------



## Akira. (29 Jun 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Porque nos quieren matar de hambre, eres nuevo?



No, pero más información no vendría mal.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (29 Jun 2022)

Esto o cosas como estas llevarán a una guerra racial

Se ha visto que los que pegan patadas son holandeses de verdad ?

Los moros y negros de Holanda hacen lo.mismo cuando quieren delinquir 

Estos por trabajar 

Cuando esto poche más y este ya el puchero ya caliente van unos a por otros


----------



## borgar (29 Jun 2022)

Cuando los "seres de luz" son idiotas, nuestros políticos tienen que ser imbeciles.

La distancia se mantiene.

Espero que los nuestros no se peguen un viaje allí de gratis, a costa de todos nosotros, para correrse una par de orgias y tomar apuntes.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Jun 2022)

Er Pij Oí no emsisteh, y no vamoh a decresé ná, er petroleoh y loj gase son antibióticoh.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (29 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No, pero más información no vendría mal.



No tiene mucha ciencia la cosa, nos quieren matar de hambre, y van a poner todas las excusas que puedan hasta que lo consigan, o deje de tragarselo la mayoria de gente.

Calentamiento hueval, machismo, plandemias, ciberataques, guerras, o aliens.

LO

QUE

HAGA

FALTA


----------



## Erebus. (29 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Por qué las cierran?



Para que comas bichos y gusanos









Insectos 2030: comeremos gusanos


La super-inteligencia globalista lleva años dándole vueltas a qué hacer para promover lo que llaman hábitos de consumo sostenibles, entendi




www.larazon.es


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Jun 2022)

_*Es evidente que ya sea por la plandemia, el cambio climático, la guerra o cualquier excusa los políticos y autoridades de todo el mundo están aplicando medidas coercitivas, de corte de suministro, destructivas e hiperinflacionarias...es absolutamente descarado.*_


La ira de los agricultores en los Países Bajos. Los agricultores bloquean las carreteras del país por segundo día consecutivo contra la política de nitrógeno del gobierno que debería obligar a algunos de ellos a tener que detener su actividad #boerenopstand #boerenprotest 


_**_


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (29 Jun 2022)

No tendrás nitrógeno y serás feliz.


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Jun 2022)

Reducir producción en un entorno inflacionario. Fisuras sin plan.


----------



## Turek (29 Jun 2022)

Cumpliendo las órdenes de sus amos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Jun 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Reducir producción en un entorno inflacionario. Fisuras sin plan.




Se reduce producción para *ahorrar* gasoil y gas.

No hay más.


----------



## Kluster (29 Jun 2022)

Crisis provocada artificialmente.

Agenda 2030.

Nuevo Orden Mundial.


----------



## Akira. (29 Jun 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> No tiene mucha ciencia la cosa, nos quieren matar de hambre, y van a poner todas las excusas que puedan hasta que lo consigan, o deje de tragarselo la mayoria de gente.
> 
> Calentamiento hueval, machismo, plandemias, ciberataques, guerras, o aliens.
> 
> ...



Lo de matarnos de hambre o crear escasez lo sé, me había saltado la escusa de la ley del nitrógeno y me había hecho un lío.


----------



## Virolai (29 Jun 2022)

el partido de los agricultores, fundado por las protestas que empezaron en 2019, es segundo en la última encuesta:





__





Opinion polling for the next Dutch general election - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Farmer–Citizen Movement - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Akira. (29 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> _*Es evidente que ya sea por la plandemia, el cambio climático, la guerra o cualquier excusa los políticos y autoridades de todo el mundo están aplicando medidas coercitivas, de corte de suministro, destructivas e hiperinflacionarias...es absolutamente descarado.*_
> 
> 
> La ira de los agricultores en los Países Bajos. Los agricultores bloquean las carreteras del país por segundo día consecutivo contra la política de nitrógeno del gobierno que debería obligar a algunos de ellos a tener que detener su actividad #boerenopstand #boerenprotest
> ...



Y en la TV calladitos como siempre supongo.


----------



## Panko21 (29 Jun 2022)

Lo q quieren es rebajar deuda vía inflación después de imprimir morteradas de millones, en 2019 se terminaron de desenmierdar la mayoría de bancos del ladrillo, además por normativa europea. Así que empezaron Greta majareta, pistoletazo de salida con el covid para joder las cadenas de distribución, y ahora guerrita para tener un culpable. Entre medias estás cositas de los cultivos, los grillos etc etc, para mantener alta la inflación, pues la gente necesita moverse y sobre todo comer por lo que subiendo la comida mantienen la inflación


----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Jun 2022)

no me jodas con lo fácil que es hacer lanzallamas y se lían a martillazos?


----------



## Ursur (29 Jun 2022)

La cosa del cambio climatológico y tal que está muy malamente y hay que cerrar granjas de blancos europeos y que el "nuevo europeo" (el blanquito pringado de siempre) sea más resiliente y coma grillos y se meta "meta" y se pasee en patinete con su novio homosexual y se conforme con la renta básica de mierda que le dará para comer grillos y meterse meta y pasear en patinete con su novio homosexual.
La nueva normalidad normalizada veintetreinta y al que no le guste se vaya jodiendo que son lentejas.

Lentejas digo....más quisiéramos lentejas.


----------



## The Hellion (29 Jun 2022)

Todo lo que les pase a los holandeses es poco, pero no deja de ser desternillante que las granjas que cierren para velar por el medio ambiente estén, probablemente, entre las más medioambientalmente respetuosas del mundo. 

Es como combatir el consumo de alcohol prohibiendo la misa de los domingos.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (29 Jun 2022)

a esto se dedica rutte?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jun 2022)

No conocía esta movida, pero dando por bueno lo que comentáis sobre que sea “por el medio ambiente”, tiene cojones que la tomen contra el campo mientras la Europa que no demolió la industria del carbón vaya a quemarlo como si no hubiese mañana. 

Ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## mcflanagan (29 Jun 2022)

Da la sensación que las élites consideran ya a los políticos amortizadísimos, y los están mandando directamente al matadero. Si no fueran tan estúpidos, o los tuvieran tan cogidos pos los huevos, dejarían de obedecer estas locuras, porque no van a haber atalaya en la que puedan esconderse cuando llegue el previsible caos que están provocando.


----------



## Plinio Sexto (29 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Lo están provocando.
> 
> Australia también hizo algo en ese sentido. Prohibió a la gente cultivar su comida.
> 
> ...




No he podido contrastar la noticia de la detención del Secretario de Agricultura. *Tal detención, por ahora, no debo tomarla como cierta*. Ustedes verán lo que hacen, pero el mismo rigor para las noticias oficiales que para las no oficiales. De lo contrario nadaremos en un mundo virtual de meras creencias. Lo que no quiere decir que la crisis alimentaria no sea igualmente inducida como la energética.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (30 Jun 2022)

Y ahora vas a estos ganaderos y les dices que están en el bloque de la libertad y que tienen que hacer todo lo posible por frenar a Rusia (frenarla en un país lejano).


----------



## sirpask (30 Jun 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> el partido de los agricultores, fundado por las protestas que empezaron en 2019, es segundo en la última encuesta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la unica manera de luchar contra esta gente del nwo, crear partidos politicos (lobbies) para pararles los pies.


----------



## Bimbo (30 Jun 2022)

El hambre es por putin


----------



## andresitozgz (30 Jun 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Luego nos quejamos de inflación y falta de alimentos... y nos venden que estamos en una de las mayores crisis que se conocen pero esi, los países europeos estan:

- La última cerrando granjas de animales para no "contaminar". (eso si, luego importarán toneladas de kilos de pollo que se transportarán miles de Km envasados en plásticos y mantenidos fríos con energía, pero lo que contamina son las "caquitas" de los pollos europeos.
- Promoviendo e incitando una guerra con el mayor proveedor de carburantes de Europa y humillando a la posible alternativa (Argelia)
- Encerrando y paralizando la economía de Europa por una gripe
- Gastando miles de millones en vacunas, investigaciones, publicidad... sin ningún tipo de éxito ni cambio de actitud ante el fracaso
- Creando unos derechos de emisión de CO2 absurdos que han provocado que la luz se multiplique x10 con la excusa del medioambiente

Alguien ha decidio que tocaba crisis en Europa y punto... porque todos los motivos que la han provocado son totalmente arbitrarios y decididos unilateralmente por los políticos europeos


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 Jun 2022)

Un buen cuchazo a a Porkymont.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Jun 2022)

Manda cojones la cosa estaba claro que tras el covid el timo climático iba a tomar el relevo pero no pensaba que iban a ir tan a saco y desde tan pronto a por la comida. Lo peor es que tengo familia en holanda y de esto no me han contado nada estos días, están todos abducidos joder , como siempre hasta que no vayas al super y solo haya una lata de anchoas para 50 la gente no espabilará, y entonces lógicamente ya será tarde.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (30 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Er Pij Oí no emsisteh, y no vamoh a decresé ná, er petroleoh y loj gase son antibióticoh.



En caso de duda lo que yo siempre recomiendo es bufar una rica y suculenta polla


----------



## DasLicht (30 Jun 2022)

Es una cuestión de control, están preparando todo para cuando llegue el momento sólo puedas depender del gobierno único para sobrevivir y tengas que tragar con su ley dominical.

No van a permitir eso de ser auto-suficiente, las leyes serán cada vez más tajantes para cortar esta posibilidad.

Están haciendo pruebas por zonas, y luego según vean los resultados aplicarlo en el resto de occidente.


----------



## Salamander (30 Jun 2022)

En Europa no estamos armados y pueden hacerlo por decreto, pero en EEUU directamente queman las plantas de procesado









These Are the 20+ Food Facilities That Have Burned in 2022


This list demonstrates that there's been quite a bit of activity. It’s gotten a lot of people wondering—including some of the country’s largest media outlets—what the heck is going on?




mypatriotsupply.com


----------



## derepen (30 Jun 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Luego nos quejamos de inflación y falta de alimentos... y nos venden que estamos en una de las mayores crisis que se conocen pero esi, los países europeos estan:
> 
> - La última cerrando granjas de animales para no "contaminar". (eso si, luego importarán toneladas de kilos de pollo que se transportarán miles de Km envasados en plásticos y mantenidos fríos con energía, pero lo que contamina son las "caquitas" de los pollos europeos.
> - Promoviendo e incitando una guerra con el mayor proveedor de carburantes de Europa y humillando a la posible alternativa (Argelia)
> ...



Así es, están estrangulando las materias primas para que haya escasez, lo cual siempre da lugar a menos reproducción...


----------



## Gotthard (30 Jun 2022)

Pero si Paises Bajos es el pais de europa con mas densidad de poblacion, casi 20 millones viviendo en la superficie de tres provincias españolas (y dos si descuento superficie inundada) son muy deficitarios en alimentos y para la puta mierda del plan 2030 hacen cerrar ganaderias porque las vacas se cuescan????

¿Un pais que para exterminarlo lo unico que tienes que hacer es bloquear las importaciones de alimentos como hicieron los alemanes en la guerra y mataron a un cuarto de millon en solo unos meses por la escasez de alimentos?

¿Un pais que en 1957 perdio por una inundacion terrorifica mas del 30% de tierras cultivables y que ha costado dios y ayuda rehacer y desalinizar los polders?

Encima, con la inflación sobre alimentos mas alta de toda Europa.

Que una mierda de estas la hagan los subnormales de izquierda, la podria comprender, pero no se porque Rutte se ha querido suicidar con estas mierdas, el gobierno es un equivalente a PP+Vox+Ciudadanos.


----------



## César92 (30 Jun 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> Luego nos quejamos de inflación y falta de alimentos... y nos venden que estamos en una de las mayores crisis que se conocen pero esi, los países europeos estan:
> 
> - La última cerrando granjas de animales para no "contaminar". (eso si, luego importarán toneladas de kilos de pollo que se transportarán miles de Km envasados en plásticos y mantenidos fríos con energía, pero lo que contamina son las "caquitas" de los pollos europeos.
> - Promoviendo e incitando una guerra con el mayor proveedor de carburantes de Europa y humillando a la posible alternativa (Argelia)
> ...




Lo que no tiene sentido es tener una guerra en ciernes y paralizar la producción, y para colmo, importar alimentos.


Está claro que nos gobiernan los enemigos de Europa. Esto no es incompetencia o fruto de la estupidez, es evidente que piensan borrarnos del mapa y la gente sin verlo....


----------



## Guillotin (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (30 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No, pero más información no vendría mal.



Pues que el carbono te sobra eres tú


----------



## Macpherson (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Capote (30 Jun 2022)

Estos imbéciles de las cabezas de gobierno de Países Bajos están cavando su propia tumba. ¿De dónde se van a abastecer? ¿Importar y explotar más al tercer mundo? Ya verás lo que les espera y bien merecido.


----------



## ComTrololo (30 Jun 2022)

Me voy a poner cerdo a base de carne, menudos hijos de puta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  4 hours ago 

Mr. Deeds 


looks like the Dutch Government really pissed off the Dutch farmers.

according to several social media sites next Monday they will block:
- Schiphol Airport
- The Hague Airport
- Eindhoven Airport
- Rotterdam port, hubs and terminals.
- All major food distribution centers.
- All major highways.

the last few days they already clashed with police and military, the farmers also visit politicians at their home addresses.

this protest is growing by the day, truck drivers and citizens are already joining the protests also.

the reason for these protests is that the Dutch Government is going along with the WEF agenda. Farmers ars being forced by government to sell their land and stock so houses can be build. This is part of the Tri-City agenda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

los traen ellos










​


​


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja ¡es como un episodio de 'Los Flodder'! No sé si alguien veía esta serie en los veranos de los 2000 en Telecinco de madrugada, pero era una joya:


----------



## trichetin (30 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No, pero más información no vendría mal.



Vivimos en la primera civilización cuyos dirigentes consideran que le sobran esclavos porque el trabajo lo harán básicamente máquinas. 

Véase Noah Yuval Harari, el divulgador oficioso del transhumanismo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (30 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Lo están provocando.
> 
> Australia también hizo algo en ese sentido. Prohibió a la gente cultivar su comida.
> 
> ...



Pues he buscado información pero no la encuentro.


https://www.agweb.com/news/policy/politics/us-agriculture-secretary-tom-vilsack-was-not-arrested-last-week



No debería ser tan difícil rastrear un escándalo de tal magnitud.


----------



## SBrixton (30 Jun 2022)

Entre parentesis porque opino por intuicion, pero es lo unico que tengo para ofreceros

Ahora mismo parece que el objetivo prioritario del mundo civilizado, comunidad internacional o como sea que llamen a esta banda de paises bajo el imperio Yanki, es crear una fuerte inflacion con el objetivo, supongo, de disipar la deuda y los balances bancarios, asi evitar o retrasar el colapso. El momento es inmejorable ya que pueden culpar a Rusia, mejor que con el Covid, que segun una teoria que ya expuse en un Hilo en 2020, era para lo que se habia creado la Pandemia, para allanar el camino a la hiperinflacion.

El inconveniente para los de a pie, es que esto seria el escenario mas grave posible y para el que menos preparados estamos. Por si fuera poco tenemos inviernos muy frios, esto no es Venezuela, Cuba ni Zimbawe.

Nos vamos a cargar y no va haber ni siquiera logistica capaz de distribuir bocatas a tanta poblacion.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (30 Jun 2022)

4 páginas de hilo y nadie ha aclarado todavía que el Nitrógeno es de los excrementos del ganado.
Pero sí tiene huevos que en plena crisis de carestía de lo más básico, los ecologetas sigan a tope con sus agendas puristas.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Jun 2022)

Tan fácil como no hacer caso a las prohibiciones.


----------



## Turbocalbo (30 Jun 2022)

Cada vez un poco mas cerca del soylentgreen


----------



## Divad (30 Jun 2022)

Hacen lo que sea por joder y matar al ser humano... eso sí, estos juguetes no contaminan nada porque los patrocina $oro$...


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Se reduce producción para *ahorrar* gasoil y gas.
> 
> No hay más.



muy inteligente todo
no hay mas dices

SIEMPRE HAY MAS


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Es la unica manera de luchar contra esta gente del nwo, crear partidos politicos (lobbies) para pararles los pies.



cambia partidos por milicias


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

es un NEW DEAL de libro !









New Deal | Economipedia


El New Deal fue un programa de política económica puesto en marcha por el presidente de Estados Unidos, Roosevelt, en 1933, que tenía como objetivo luchar contra los efectos de la gran depresión en el país. Se trató de un programa de políticas intervencionistas y por tanto, el Estado desarrolló...




economipedia.com













El New Deal de Roosevelt


En 1933, el presidente de EE.UU. Franklin D. Roosevelt enderezó la economía con lo que se llamó el "Nuevo Pacto". Por Javier G. Cristóbal • ¿Quién fue




www.xlsemanal.com




.






JEW DEAL coronavírico: crisis del 29 + gran depresión = segunda guerra mundial . Según el guion, en breve tendremos la tercera guerra mundial


No se pierdan este magnífico documental que emitieron ayer en la dos. Viene a cuento porque relata como el NEW DEAL de Roosevelt no fue suficiente para resolver la grave crisis económica y social de Estados Unidos iniciada por la crisis del 29 y que sólo finalizó con la llamada segunda guerra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Lo q quieren es rebajar deuda vía inflación después de imprimir morteradas de millones, en 2019 se terminaron de desenmierdar la mayoría de bancos del ladrillo, además por normativa europea. Así que empezaron Greta majareta, pistoletazo de salida con el covid para joder las cadenas de distribución, y ahora guerrita para tener un culpable. Entre medias estás cositas de los cultivos, los grillos etc etc, para mantener alta la inflación, pues la gente necesita moverse y sobre todo comer por lo que subiendo la comida mantienen la inflación








__





Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## patroclus (30 Jun 2022)

Estoy a favor que cierren granjas de animales, los ganaderos sin unos criminales.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Por qué las cierran?



Según ellos. Quieren reducir las emisiones de nitrógeno.


----------



## Joaquim (30 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Lo están provocando.
> 
> Australia también hizo algo en ese sentido. Prohibió a la gente cultivar su comida.
> 
> ...



Todo esto mientras Bill Vacunas y el Bezos se convierten en los mayores terratenientes de tierra cultivable en EEUU, que cachualidá!! 





__





Brote verde: - Mientras tu estás distraido con el covid y gamestop, Bill Gates va comprando tierras de cultivo


Bill Gates: America’s Top Farmland Owner | The Land Report Es el mayor latifundista de los Estados Unidos Preparaos para el siguiente paso tras ser esclavos sanitarios, ser esclavos alimenticios




www.burbuja.info









__





¿Qué trama Bill Gates comprando tantas tierras de cultivo?


Es el mayor propietario de tierras de todo EEUU, tiene ya más que un zeñorito gandaluz con gomina y ricitos en la nuca. ¿Qué trama? ¿Qué sabe que nosotros no sabemos? Bill Gates: From Entrepreneur to Supervillain




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/bill-gates-el-dueno-de-las-tierras-estadounidenses-y-su-plan-secreto.1516468/








Bill Gates.. Mientras su fundación nos vende el "no tendrás nada y serás feliz"..el se convierte en el mayor propietario de tierras de cultivo de EEUU


Bill Gates se convierte en 'el rey del cultivo en EEUU' mientras promueve el fin de la propiedad privada Tras años de inversiones, Gates es el mayor dueño de cultivos en EEUU, pero su fundación financia eslóganes como "No tendrás nada, y serás feliz". Bill Gates se convierte en 'el rey del...




www.burbuja.info









__





Bill Gates se convierte en el mayor propietario de tierras agrícolas de EE UU


Viva el mal, viva el capital ... Bill Gates se convierte en el mayor propietario de tierras agrícolas de EE UU 20MINUTOS NOTICIA23.01.2021 - 10:55H Un tribunal peruano acusa a Bill Gates, Soros y Rockefeller de crear la Covid-19. El fundador de Microsoft, Bill Gates, en una imagen de octubre...




www.burbuja.info









__





Sociedad: - «Ya comprendéis por qué hace un año Bill Gates se puso a comprar tierras como un loco. Todo un visionario»


«Ya comprendéis por qué hace un año Bill Gates se puso a comprar tierras como un loco. Todo un visionario». Tuit




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jun 2022)

Masones masoneando.


----------



## maromo (30 Jun 2022)

Crisis provocadas para que llegue el mesías a solucionarlo todo (dinero digital y fin de efectivo)


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Jun 2022)

No pasará nada. La farsa covid demostró que sólo se llegará a unas quejas y después todo dios kakunado.
Aquí igual. Se quejarán algunos, darán paquitas y después a apagar la calefacción y comer grillos.

Y lo gracioso es que incluso las empresas que directamente desaparecerán están promocionando la agenda. 







Y digo yo:


----------



## ceropatatero (30 Jun 2022)

luca dijo:


> Nos quieren arruinar y matar de hambre estos hijos de puta. Ellos son el enemigo, no Rusia.Tenemos que acabar con estos traidores cuanto antes.



Si, vamos acabar con ellos, en el sofá delante de la pantalla. En vez de postear una vez al día haremos tres, seguro que así los vencemos.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (30 Jun 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> En caso de duda lo que yo siempre recomiendo es bufar una rica y suculenta polla



Que miedo tienes, bribon


----------



## Escombridos (30 Jun 2022)

No pasa nada, esta noche se van al coffe shops se fuman 4 porros y se olvidan de todo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## el ejpertoc (30 Jun 2022)

Qué opina el chef José Andrés?


----------



## Abubilla73 (30 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Van a sustituirlas por mini granjas de grillos



Los grillos son menos pedorros, o lo disimulan con su cri-cri


----------



## Ringbell (30 Jun 2022)

Se nota que quieren que solo los ricos coman carne y sea un bien de lujo. Para los pobres, bichos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jun 2022)

parece que los mandamases de Europa quieren una guerra civil. Pues tendrán guerra.


----------



## daaxe (30 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Pues he buscado información pero no la encuentro.
> 
> 
> https://www.agweb.com/news/policy/politics/us-agriculture-secretary-tom-vilsack-was-not-arrested-last-week
> ...



Es que es una trola, en ese medio más que noticias parece que publican cartas para los reyes magos.

Unos días antes el mismo periodista anunciaba que los militares habían sentenciado a Fauci a la horca:


https://realrawnews.com/2022/04/military-sentences-fauci-to-hang/


----------



## Jebediah (30 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Por qué las cierran?



Para reducir el nitrógeno.


----------



## bambum (30 Jun 2022)

Van a calzón quitado con la hambruna 









Bruselas confirma el hachazo: en el aire más de 1.000 empleos al vetar la pesca en 94 áreas


Sinkevicius anuncia el avance de la medida pese a la falta de apoyo de los países | Da dos meses a Londres para que se pronuncie y espera un nuevo análisis científico | Planas censura la medida: “Hay que buscar soluciones”




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## edefakiel (30 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> no me jodas con lo fácil que es hacer lanzallamas y se lían a martillazos?



Tocar las narices a gente con acceso casi ilimitado a nitrato de amonio es un suicidio.


----------



## unaburbu (30 Jun 2022)

luca dijo:


> Nos quieren arruinar y matar de hambre estos hijos de puta. Ellos son el enemigo, no Rusia.Tenemos que acabar con estos traidores cuanto antes.



Topic de la década 2020-2030. Mejor resumido no puede estar en menos palabras.


----------



## laresial (30 Jun 2022)

Igual que hay gente que justifica que hay que matar a los niños no nacidos en el vientre de su madre, por que hay muchos seres humanos en el mundo, también justifica que hay que matar de hambre a los seres humanos nacidos para que deje de crecer la población mundial por que ya somos muchos....

Es la misma lógica, sobran seres humanos para los homicidas criminales, y hay que matarles.

No comeras y serás feliz. En la tumba.


----------



## djun (30 Jun 2022)

Algunos se creían que la Agenda 20-30 era una broma.


----------



## bladu (30 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Lo están provocando.
> 
> Australia también hizo algo en ese sentido. Prohibió a la gente cultivar su comida.
> 
> ...





Muy interesante y esclarecedora la info. Esta claro que está provocado para cambiar hábitos alimenticios ( comer grillos y menos carne) a la fuerza en la población así como hambruna y primaveras en el tercer mundo e invasión de inmis al primero.

Cada vez estoy más convencido de que esto es un acuerdo global entre todos los que asisten a Davos. Porque el mero hecho de que Ucrania le esten apoyando con armamento de segunda fila y el armamento bueno llegue con unidades contadas significa que interés alargar la guerra para llevar a cabo los planes arriba mencionados.

Esa es la verdadera conspiración y que se va a llevarmucha vidas por delante también en el primer mundo.

Y el dessencandenante de todo esto ha sido está plandemia. De alguna manera cambios tan insolitos tenían que tener un detonante insólito. Y esto ha sido .

La gente cada vez más crispada no por el hecho de la infracción en si sino porque aunque no pueda atinar con el problema, no verlo en perspectiva saben que algo va mal más allá de que hayainflaccion desbocada algún problema subyancnete de todo esto que no está contado los de arriba de manera deliberada y eso genera estresa e incertidumbre. 

Y la incertidumbre genera estresa y estres mata


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (30 Jun 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Yo sólo veo un montón de mierda donde apunta ese chorro.



Llevamos muy mal lo del cambio climático sin aplicar la perspectiva de género... sólo comeremos gusanos gusanos (las gusanas sobrevivirán por el empoderamiento adquirido tras las políticas redistributivas de igualdad y resiliencia )


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Jun 2022)

Luego dirán que el hambre es por culpa de Putin


----------



## Fra Diavolo (30 Jun 2022)

Lo del nitrógeno huele a chamusquina, porque Holanda es un país a la vanguardia en agricultura de precisión: mucho cultivo en invernadero, hidropónico y tal. No tienen el mejor los climas para una agricultura convencional.

Una cosa es que hiciesen ese tipo de prohibiciones en España, donde el agricultor va a saco. Pero en Holanda?
No sé, raro raro raro.


----------



## HaCHa (30 Jun 2022)

Esas granjas que se van a cerrar han tenido décadas para volverse eficientes y no han querido ni planteárselo porque así ganaban mucho menos.
Pues ahora que se jodan.
A ver si os acordáis de cuando Esñapa tuvo que cerrar sus fábricas y que abandonar sus cultivos por no ajustarse a los estándares de calidad común.


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Jun 2022)

Nosumprocupeis!! con una foto de Greta Majareta en vuestra mesilla de noche para las oraciones medioambientales. nada os faltará!!


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (30 Jun 2022)

Si el problema es el nitrógeno que generan los purines, por contaminar los ríos y el agua subterránea, deben recogerlos y tal vez usarlos para fabricar fertilizantes o biocombustible.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No, pero más información no vendría mal.


----------



## boquerónmig (30 Jun 2022)

Plinio Sexto dijo:


> No he podido contrastar la noticia de la detención del Secretario de Agricultura. *Tal detención, por ahora, no debo tomarla como cierta*. Ustedes verán lo que hacen, pero el mismo rigor para las noticias oficiales que para las no oficiales. De lo contrario nadaremos en un mundo virtual de meras creencias. Lo que no quiere decir que la crisis alimentaria no sea igualmente inducida como la energética.





https://twitter.com/secvilsack


----------



## Manufacturer (30 Jun 2022)

Venimos de un encierro, de limitaciones al transporte, a la producción, y al consumo de unos 2 años y medio largos.
Digo yo que se debería notar un efecto "positivo" sobre el clima derivado del recorte del "carbón", pero no, según ellos, estamos sufriendo los efectos más graves de la historia. Entonces, ¿Porqué la solución han de ser nuevos encierros, limitaciones al consumo, etc cuando no solo no hay mejora alguna sino un empeoramiento notable?
Es una estrategia de venta similar a la de las cacunas: La inyección te produce unos efectos, pero esos efectos son disfrazados de nueva cepa o nuevo virus, y la solución es una nueva inyección en un ciclo que se retroalimenta y que sólo sirve como catalizador de su agenda.

Da la sensación de que cada vez importa menos la coherencia de los argumentos, creo que no tardando mucho se quitarán la careta y nos dirán que el scatergories es suyo y se lo follan como quieren.


----------



## trichetin (30 Jun 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> 4 páginas de hilo y nadie ha aclarado todavía que el Nitrógeno es de los excrementos del ganado.
> Pero sí tiene huevos que en plena crisis de carestía de lo más básico, los ecologetas sigan a tope con sus agendas puristas.



Alguien dio en este foro la mejor definición que he leído nunca de lo que es una ideología:
_«Si mi ideología y el mundo chocan, que se joda el mundo»_.


----------



## Desencantado (30 Jun 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Da la sensación de que cada vez importa menos la coherencia de los argumentos, creo que no tardando mucho se quitarán la careta y nos dirán que el scatergories es suyo y se lo follan como quieren.



Se lo que sea, tienen prisa en que ocurra, eso está claro. Y eso los vuelve descuidados.


----------



## Pulpo Paul (30 Jun 2022)

En 7 páginas y todo son suposiones y conspiranoia por vena.

Seguramente sea porque Holanda es un país con una densidad de población muy alta y se están contaminando las aguas superficiales y subterraneas con Nitrógeno, que afecta gravemente al ecosistema acuático y que en forma de nitritos es cancerígeno para las personas.


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

Que hijos de puta, cerrando granjas para reducir le emisión de nitrógeno. Esto ya no se sostiene.
En vez de demoler el sistema socioeconómico que nos ha llevado hasta aqui, irán a cargarse el modelo de vida que escape del sistema y el modelo de vida mas saludable y ecológico. Cierren fábricas que producen mierda que nadie necesita, etc pero atacar a las granjas es INADMISIBLE.


----------



## palodearia (30 Jun 2022)

No es por "el nitrógeno", sino porque esas granjas son altamente contaminantes del subsuelo y del agua con nitratos

Aquí a muchos se les llena la boca de maguferías con chemtrails y mierdas así, pero luego cuando se trata de prohibir o cerrar empresas que contaminan directamente el agua que bebemos todos se ponen en modo liberal.

Holanda tiene un modelo de producción agrícola y ganadera muy intensivo y generan una cantidad de nitratos acojonante. Y es algo que se sabe desde hace 20 años. Muchas empresas se han ido pasando a sistemas tipo hidroponia, y de hecho hay un plan nacional de geotermia para mejorar la productividad de los cultivos, pero está claro que los que no se adaptan y contaminan lo van a sufrir.

Y, por cierto, en Andalucía no andan mucho mejor en contaminación de ríos y acuíferos, sólo les salva la menor densidad de población ...


----------



## Decipher (30 Jun 2022)

Pero que cojones.


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Jun 2022)

palodearia dijo:


> No es por "el nitrógeno", sino porque esas granjas son altamente contaminantes del subsuelo y del agua con nitratos
> 
> Aquí a muchos se les llena la boca de maguferías con chemtrails y mierdas así, pero luego cuando se trata de prohibir o cerrar empresas que contaminan directamente el agua que bebemos todos se ponen en modo liberal.
> 
> ...



Solo un muerto de hambre bebe agua del grifo 

No Farmers No Food hijos de puta!

Que la follen a la pvta ministra progre.

GOED GEDAAN IK STA 100% ACHTER DE BOEREN!


----------



## nosomosnada (30 Jun 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Lo del nitrógeno huele a chamusquina, porque Holanda es un país a la vanguardia en agricultura de precisión: mucho cultivo en invernadero, hidropónico y tal. No tienen el mejor los climas para una agricultura convencional.
> 
> Una cosa es que hiciesen ese tipo de prohibiciones en España, donde el agricultor va a saco. Pero en Holanda?
> No sé, raro raro raro.



Son granjas ganaderas de intensivo, no explotaciones agrícolas.

Países Bajos:
Superfice: 41.543 km²
17,5 millones de habitantes
4 millones de vacas
12 millones de cerdos
100.000.000 de pollos
32.000.000 gallinas

España:
Superfice: 505.990 km²
46 millones de habitantes
6.5 millones de vacas
30 millones de cerdos
600.000.000 pollos
45.000.000 gallinas

Las granjas que se pretenden cerrar / transformar (extensivo) / trasladar son las más cercanas a las zonas protegidas.

Hay 25.000.000.000€ de presupuesto para acometer todo este proyecto.

Lo curioso es que todos esos vertidos nitrogenados, si se recuperaran y trataran correctamente, en vez de permitir el filtrado al subsuelo y las capas freáticas, con la consiguiente contaminación del medio, permitirían abonar ingentes cantidades de hectáreas de suelo agrícola en extrema dependencia de los abonos nitrogenados procedentes de la industria petroquímica.

"Agua, sol y basura, y a la mierda los libros de agricultura", como reza el dicho. Si toda esa mierda se compostara, se podría fertilizar buena parte de España y sus suelos carentes de materia orgánica, trayéndola en barcos a bajo coste (en todo caso, menor que el del abono mineral). Porque más de 100.000.000 de animales cagando y meando las 24 horas del día, generan mucha mierda.

Pero por alguna extraña razón, los ganaderos hace décadas que dejaron de trabajar en conjunción con los agricultores, como se había hecho desde hace 10000 años....

Extraña razón que, obviamente, solo tiene un nombre: "fertilizantes minerales nitrogenados".


----------



## kikoseis (30 Jun 2022)

daaxe dijo:


> Es que es una trola, en ese medio más que noticias parece que publican cartas para los reyes magos.
> 
> Unos días antes el mismo periodista anunciaba que los militares habían sentenciado a Fauci a la horca:
> 
> ...



Fin del hilo


----------



## Araguaney (30 Jun 2022)

Las macrogranjas hay que cerrarlas, y la pesca industrial hay que regularla, y punto. Una cosa es lo que digan los políticos de mierda de bando y bando, otra cosa es lo que están diciendo los verdaderos especialistas en el tema. Si son los peores políticos los que de verdad están "escuchando" las peticiones de los científicos, ya eso escapa de nuestras manos.


----------



## mambo (30 Jun 2022)

No solo son los alimentos es tb el agua. Estan metiendo fuego y desertizandolo todo.


----------



## M. Priede (30 Jun 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



* (8) ¿Es sostenible el actual sistema de producción de carne en España y en el mundo? | Burbuja.info *


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

Pulpo Paul dijo:


> En 7 páginas y todo son suposiones y conspiranoia por vena.
> 
> Seguramente sea porque Holanda es un país con una densidad de población muy alta y se están contaminando las aguas superficiales y subterraneas con Nitrógeno, que afecta gravemente al ecosistema acuático y que en forma de nitritos es cancerígeno para las personas.



¿Lo dices en serio?
Pues que prohíban cultivar con nitritos y químicos.
Hace siglos, en la edad media todo eran campos de cultivo para los campesinos y no se contaminaba nada.
Que cambien las formas de cultivo pero que no cierren granjas,. Que regulen y prohíban ciertos productos químicos.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (30 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Estoy a favor que cierren granjas de animales, los ganaderos sin unos criminales.



Los insectos son animales también, no?
No escucho a ningún anti-carne oponerse a la idea de introducir los insectos en la dieta. 
Vd. qué opina al respecto?


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Vivimos en la primera civilización cuyos dirigentes consideran que le sobran esclavos porque el trabajo lo harán básicamente máquinas.
> 
> Véase Noah Yuval Harari, el divulgador oficioso del transhumanismo.



eso es incompatible con meter a Africa aqui .


----------



## Klapaucius (30 Jun 2022)

Dutch farmers angry over measures to reduce nitrogen emissions


The Netherlands government unveiled mandate reductions of up to 70% of nitrogen oxides in many places and 95% in other areas to protect nature.




www.euronews.com





Es flipante como utilizan la narrativa del cambio climático para prohibir todo. Se la suda cargarse las granjas. Parece un acto deliberado para empobrecer al mundo.


----------



## Julc (30 Jun 2022)

Pulpo Paul dijo:


> En 7 páginas y todo son suposiones y conspiranoia por vena.
> 
> Seguramente sea porque Holanda es un país con una densidad de población muy alta y se están contaminando las aguas superficiales y subterraneas con Nitrógeno, que afecta gravemente al ecosistema acuático y que en forma de nitritos es cancerígeno para las personas.



No sabía que los Holandeses bebían agua de mar.


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Jun 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>




Reducir nitrógeno?????

Esta es nueva


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Jun 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>




Reducir nitrógeno?????

Esta es nueva

Parece que como en el caso del Covic, los gobiernos van a la par





__





Incendios y accidentes siguen sucediendo en fabricas de comida USA


Los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis. Pestilencia, guerra y toca hambre. https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/another-food-plant-erupts-flames En el artículo hay una lista de algunos accidentes extraños en negocios de la cadena de suministro alimenticio. Y esa lista contiene solo eventos usanos, pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Jun 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>




Los agricultores nunca defraudan...en Rusia fueron los que se enfrentaron a los rojos desde el principio.


----------



## Visilleras (30 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Dutch farmers angry over measures to reduce nitrogen emissions
> 
> 
> The Netherlands government unveiled mandate reductions of up to 70% of nitrogen oxides in many places and 95% in other areas to protect nature.
> ...



No, no lo parece: Lo es


----------



## 4motion (30 Jun 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Reducir nitrógeno?????
> 
> Esta es nueva
> 
> ...



Se trata de dejarnos sin alimentos, a esto van estos HIJOS DE MIL PUTAS GLOBALES.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (30 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Dutch farmers angry over measures to reduce nitrogen emissions
> 
> 
> The Netherlands government unveiled mandate reductions of up to 70% of nitrogen oxides in many places and 95% in other areas to protect nature.
> ...



Correcto, para DEJARNOS SIN ALIMENTOS. 

Y darnos grillos y gusanos mientras ellos comen chuletones. 


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

¿Se puede saber que tipo de granjas están cerrando? Macrogranjas, granjas pequeñas de particulares, cooperativas....
7 páginas de hilo y aqui no se habla de que tipo de granjas y las supuestas escusas para cerrarlas.


----------



## 4motion (30 Jun 2022)

Pronto lo harán aquí, ya tienen a sus MUÑECOS ANIMALISTAS Y ECOLOGISTAS preparados.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elmegaduque (30 Jun 2022)

Capote dijo:


> Estos imbéciles de las cabezas de gobierno de Países Bajos están cavando su propia tumba. ¿De dónde se van a abastecer? ¿Importar y explotar más al tercer mundo? Ya verás lo que les espera y bien merecido.



No.

Están cavando la tumba de los proles, no de ellos.


----------



## 4motion (30 Jun 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> No.
> 
> Están cavando la tumba de los proles, no de ellos.



Y estos además les votan.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elmegaduque (30 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber que tipo de granjas están cerrando? Macrogranjas, granjas pequeñas de particulares, cooperativas....
> 7 páginas de hilo y aqui no se habla de que tipo de granjas y las supuestas escusas para cerrarlas.



Da igual el tipo. El tipo es una excusa para ir haciéndolo.

Esas granjas son las más eficientes del mundo. Un ejemplo a seguir, y por ello, un ejemplo a eliminar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Jun 2022)

No tendrás nada y serás feliz


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Igual que hay gente que justifica que hay que matar a los niños no nacidos en el vientre de su madre, por que hay muchos seres humanos en el mundo, también justifica que hay que matar de hambre a los seres humanos nacidos para que deje de crecer la población mundial por que ya somos muchos....
> 
> Es la misma lógica, sobran seres humanos para los homicidas criminales, y hay que matarles.
> 
> No comeras y serás feliz. En la tumba.



Pero es que además es mentira, no somos muchos. Lo que hay es mucha densidad de población, mucha gente proveniente de todos los continentes concentrada en uno solo, en Europa. Dando así la sensación de que somos muchos para engañarnos, pero no es cierto. Y si en algo ha subido la cantidad de población mundial es en la procreación de los moronegros, a los cuales se les está facilitando esto al dejarles entrar en Europa a mejorar sus condiciones de vida, siendo que además históricamente ya mantenían una cifra muy alta de natalidad. Todo esto es una aberración provocada con la finalidad de destruir a los Europeos.


----------



## midelburgo (30 Jun 2022)

Haced el favor de moriros cuanto antes. 
Que se están poniendo muy pesados.


----------



## vermer (30 Jun 2022)

Es muy claro que los europeos (válido en buena parte del mundo) van a
- retomar el control de sus paìses
- ejecutar a la escoria traidora y familia
- que cada persona resida en el país de sus bisabuelo por las muy malas si es preciso
- expropiar todos bienes de los traidores (políticos, empresas woke, y sus familias). Este paso es consecuencia lógica del segundo

La alternativa es la guerra nuclear a la que USA y los traidores quieren arrastrar al mundo.
Malos tiempos


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Jun 2022)

Combatiendo el cambio climatico.


----------



## Saluter (30 Jun 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Da igual el tipo. El tipo es una excusa para ir haciéndolo.
> 
> Esas granjas son las más eficientes del mundo. Un ejemplo a seguir, y por ello, un ejemplo a eliminar.



Un bueno, un poco si que importa.
Una macrogranja es una aberración y no es lo mismo que una granja particular.
Además la carne que se produce en las macrogranjas es de mala calidad por que te comes el sufrimiento del animal. Es una producción bruta que no produce un modelo de vida antisistema. Es más sistema satánico. Lo ideal es que mucha gente pudiera tener sus propias granjas para producir su alimento y que se derrumbe este modelo socioecómico que los poderosos han creado.


----------



## patroclus (30 Jun 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Los insectos son animales también, no?
> No escucho a ningún anti-carne oponerse a la idea de introducir los insectos en la dieta.
> Vd. qué opina al respecto?



Estoy en contra de comer cualquier alimento de origen animal o al menos que se haga en las menores cantidades posibles. 

Si de mi dependiera prohibia la carne. No veo etico que se mate a un animal para dar el gusto a otro, digo gusto porque tiene otras opciones para alimentarse que no sea comer ese animal que han matado.


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Jun 2022)

Y encima sale el mierda bujarra del presidente diciendo que los ganaderos pueden manifestarse no siendo que lo hagan de una manera tan violenta, cuando lo máximo que han llegado a hacer es quemar fardos de paja y ni tan siquiera en las carreteras.

Es un mierda asqueroso globalista. Yo por mi parte seguiré votando FVD, no valdrá de mucho pero por lo menos ahí queda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Jun 2022)

Gobiernan los liberales. Azules por fuera, rojos por dentro.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Jun 2022)

nitrógeno, ese gas venenoso y contaminante


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (30 Jun 2022)

Así si, así si que hay problemas de abastecimiento por culpa de Putin.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Van a sustituirlas por mini granjas de grillos



Algunas cosas de Blade runner 2049 quiza esten mas cerca de lo que creamos y lo de poner al vulgo a comer gusanos yo diria que es lo mas cercano...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Jun 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> La cosa del cambio climatológico y tal que está muy malamente y hay que cerrar granjas de blancos europeos y que el "nuevo europeo" (el blanquito pringado de siempre) sea más resiliente y coma grillos y se meta "meta" y se pasee en patinete con su novio homosexual y se conforme con la renta básica de mierda que le dará para comer grillos y meterse meta y pasear en patinete con su novio homosexual.
> La nueva normalidad normalizada veintetreinta y al que no le guste se vaya jodiendo que son lentejas.
> 
> Lentejas digo....más quisiéramos lentejas.



Lentejas con grillos en vez de chorizo....


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Jun 2022)

*Han cortado la frontera con Alemania*


Granjeros holandeses muy enojados bloquean la frontera entre Holanda y Alemania. Duras protestas en muchas ciudades holandesas después de la decisión de los políticos de cerrar decenas de granjas y ranchos de ganado para reducir el nitrógeno en un 30% - 70% para cumplir con las regulaciones de la UE sobre contaminación por nitrógeno.


----------



## Ringbell (30 Jun 2022)

No os preocupéis que el tito Bill Gates nos tendrá bien alimentados


----------



## pocholito (30 Jun 2022)

no problema los grillos serán surtidos por tito bill


----------



## Joaquim (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sr. Breve (30 Jun 2022)

quieren que solo los que tengan más dinero sobrevivan


----------



## Erebus. (30 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Han cortado la frontera con Alemania*
> 
> 
> Granjeros holandeses muy enojados bloquean la frontera entre Holanda y Alemania. Duras protestas en muchas ciudades holandesas después de la decisión de los políticos de cerrar decenas de granjas y ranchos de ganado para reducir el nitrógeno en un 30% - 70% para cumplir con las regulaciones de la UE sobre contaminación por nitrógeno.



Esperemos que se lie buena, siempre le toca a Europa pagar el pato


----------



## Orífero (30 Jun 2022)

El otro día iba en el coche escuchando la radio. Una tertulia de ésas de hejpertoh. Un debate en el que no discuten nada porque todos están de acuerdo y básicamente es una mera emisión propagandística. Pero oye, qué fundamentado todo.

¿A que no sabéis de quién era la culpa de la presión migratoria africana que estamos sufriendo? Sobre todo en la zona de El Sahel.

No lo adivinaríais nunca. Venga, una pista para los menos sagaces. Es ruso. Y su apellido empieza por P. Si alguien sigue despistado, pongo más pistas.

¿Y a qué viene todo esto diréis? Pues bueno. Que preguntéis a tertulianos ejpertoh de ésos, a ver di quien es la culpa de esto de Holanda.


----------



## Charidemo (30 Jun 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Da igual el tipo. El tipo es una excusa para ir haciéndolo.
> 
> Esas granjas son las más eficientes del mundo. Un ejemplo a seguir, y por ello, un ejemplo a eliminar.



Y un carajo. Este año que se descontrola el precio de la luz y el gas son ruina más de la mitad de las granjas holandesas.


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Jun 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Se trata de dejarnos sin alimentos, a esto van estos HIJOS DE MIL PUTAS GLOBALES.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



5 m3 de alimentos en despensa


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Jun 2022)

Tiene todo el sentido del mundo que nuestros gobernantes intenten actuar en el ciclo del nitrógeno. Cualquiera con conocimientos de química sabe que el nitrógeno, si llega a la atmósfera, puede ser un gas muy peligroso.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Jun 2022)

luca dijo:


> Nos quieren arruinar y matar de hambre estos hijos de puta. Ellos son el enemigo, no Rusia.Tenemos que acabar con estos traidores cuanto antes.



Tenéis la culpa por haberlos votado

Ahora a mamar


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (30 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Estoy en contra de comer cualquier alimento de origen animal o al menos que se haga en las menores cantidades posibles.
> 
> Si de mi dependiera prohibia la carne. No veo etico que se mate a un animal para dar el gusto a otro, digo gusto porque tiene otras opciones para alimentarse que no sea comer ese animal que han matado.



Gracias por su respuesta. Su postura me parece por supuesto respetable.

Igual que parece respetable que haya quienes sí opten por mezclar ética con alimentación, insisto. Por ejemplo, siempre han existido tradiciones milenarias que consideran que ciertos alimentos o sus mezclas, sus procesos de conservación y elaboración, etc. tienen relación con ciertos valores éticos.

Es decir, considerar la alimentación como algo más transcendente que lo puramente fisiológico o como queramos llamarlo no es nuevo.

El tema está en si es ético imponer al otro esas consideraciones éticas, valga la redundancia, que quizá es el peligro al que podemos enfrentarnos.

A mí la alimentación no llega a plantearme ese tipo de dilemas éticos en tanto que me considero un animal más de la cadena y fisiológicamente mi cuerpo es el de un omnívoro. Puedo y debo comer de todo si lo hago de forma equilibrada.

Eso en teoría. La práctica es otro tema, sobre todo en estos tiempos de crisis en los que las ideas están tan mediatizadas por los intereses económicos y el poder. Vamos a alimentarnos según decidan ellos. Una inmoralidad.


----------



## John Smmith (30 Jun 2022)

¿Y si eliminamos politicos y chiringuitos, en vez de garanjas? En vez de dejar que esos hijos de puta nos maten de hambre, quizás deshaciendonos de ellos seria suficiente. ¿Que perderiamos probandolo? Toda la contaminacion ecologica y social que producen se volveria abono.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

SIEMPRE HAY QUE LAMENTAR UNA MUERTE. Y NO ME GUSTA MEZCLAR FALLECIMIENTOS CON ALGO QUE PODRIA ENTENDERSE COMO " REPROCHES"
PERO TRISTEMENTE : ESTO TAMBIEN PODRIA SER UNA ALEGORIA MORALIZANTE.
DE COMO EL DINERO NO COMPENSA SI VIVES EN UN MUNDO TODO FUNCIONA MAL



CANCER REACTIVADO



EFECTO FULMINANTE SHOCK EN LOS COMPAÑEROS DEL CGPJ 



StackPath













https://www.acodap.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/DENUNCIA-AEAT-MARIA-VICTORIA-CINTO-LAPUENTE-CGPJ.pdf











AL TRANSIGIR Y COLABORAR CON UN SISTEMA CORRUPTO A TODOS LOS NIVELES. BIEN PODRIA HABERSE REACTIVADO EL PROCESO CANCEROSO SOMO SABEMOS QUE PASA. CON LA FALSA " VACUNA " . Y HABER PRECIPITADO UN PROBLEMA DE SALUD QUE FINALMENTE HARA QUE NO PUEDA DISFRUTAR EN VIDA DEL DINERO QUE PODRIA HABER OBTENIDO DE FORMA IRREGULAR POR OTROS TEMAS O NO​






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-vais-a-hacer-cuando-los-1500eur-mes-solo-sirva-para-comer-y-pagar-impuestos.1780155/ Así es el estilo del presidente electo de Andalucía Moreno Bonilla ANDALUCIA LA FIESTA DE LA VIDA




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

*En la misma mañana que una miembro el CGPJ tristemene es victima de un cancer reactivado *


*Villarejo sufre un "accidente vascular cerebral"
y pide la suspensión del juicio por problema ocular 




*
*El ex mando policial asegura que padece una "cefalea grave" que le produce una "limitación funcional severa del movimiento del ojo"*










Villarejo sufre un "accidente vascular cerebral" y pide la suspensión del juicio


El comisario José Manuel Villarejo, que afronta una petición de pena de cárcel de más de 10 años, ha pedido la suspensión del juicio que se celebra en la Audiencia




www.mundodeportivo.com








__





Villarejo sufre un "accidente vascular cerebral" y pide la suspensión del juicio


Villarejo sufre un "accidente vascular cerebral" y pide la suspensión del juicio El ex mando policial asegura que padece una "cefalea grave" que le produce una "limitación funcional severa del movimiento del ojo" El comisario José Manuel Villarejo, que afronta una petición de pena de...




www.burbuja.info





El comisario *José Manuel Villarejo*, que afronta una *petición de pena de cárcel de más de 10 años*, ha pedido la suspensión del juicio que se celebra en la *Audiencia Nacional* porque ha sufrido *"un accidente vascular cerebral con paresia III par ojo derecho, con cefalea grave y limitación funcional severa del movimiento del ojo"*, según ha indicado por escrito al tribunal.


Villarejo reclama a los magistrados que acuerden *"el inmediato reconocimiento médico forense"* por causa de su enfermedad repentina. El escrito del ex comisario asegura que este está totalmente *impedido por sus condiciones de salud*, por lo que no puede asistir en las próximas sesiones del juicio.
*LA MAÑANA DE LAS REPENTINITIS LARGAS : VILLAREJO AFIRMA TENER UN PROBLEMA EN EL OJO. HABRA QUE ESPERA A TENER MAS INFO*

​


----------



## Falnesatar (30 Jun 2022)

Increíble lo que algunos pueden justificar con el timo del cambio climático y la farsa de la contaminación por Co2 sustentada únicamente en el principio de autoridad.

Esta parece ser la forma de crear de forma artificial una crisis alimentaria, la realidad se tiene que adaptar al relato para que encaje con la agenda que viene a justificar lo siguiente que quieren imponer.

Es complicado mantener a todo el mundo manso cuando todo es tan grotesco y forzado.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (30 Jun 2022)

Ñiñiñi... plan kalergi .....Ostia puta, eso es una marca del decatlon tontito.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

los traen ellos










​


​


----------



## ChortiHunter (30 Jun 2022)

*Gobierno: Bueno bueno bueno, pues habrá que empezar a 'congelar' cuentas bancarias, no podemos dejar a estos violentos supremacistas blancos acampar a sus anchas y poner en peligro el bienestar de nuestra gente*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

Lobos Esteparios

Forwarded from Alfredo García

SOBRE TEMAS DE PROTOCOLO Y COMUNICACION. ESTA PERSONA DIRIA QUE ELLA CREE QUE LAS BANDERITAS POR DISEÑO NO SE PODRIAN COLOCAR " DEL REVES".
SI NO QUE HABRIA QUE FABRICARLAS ESPECIFICAMENTE. DESCONOZCO SI SERIA EL CASO DE ESTE MODELO EN ESPEFICIFICO

 


_*⚔*_ @contrainfomatrix

t.me/monitoestepario/7336

3.2K viewsJun 30 at 04:01​


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (30 Jun 2022)

No me voy a leer todo el hilo, pero lo escribo por si alguien no lo ha dicho.

El problema en Holanda es que el subsuelo esta HIPERCONTAMINADO de purines y otras mierdas por la cria intensiva por todo el pais. Por eso han reaccionado de esa manera.

En España, en ciertas partes de Cataluña, ya existe ese problema tambien.


----------



## OYeah (30 Jun 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> No me voy a leer todo el hilo, pero lo escribo por si alguien no lo ha dicho.
> 
> El problema en Holanda es que el subsuelo esta HIPERCONTAMINADO de purines y otras mierdas por la cria intensiva por todo el pais. Por eso han reaccionado de esa manera.
> 
> En España, en ciertas partes de Cataluña, ya existe ese problema tambien.



En Valencia también.

Pero este es un foro muy cuñao.


Somos demasiados en el planeta y punto. No hay más. Las gallinas y los cerdos y las vacas no deberían nunca vivir hacinadas, y que la población mundial de monos humanos se adaptara a ello, por nuestro propio bien.


----------



## Fermi (30 Jun 2022)

Yo a partir de ahora voy a comer más carne.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

No pasa nada, siempre podeis poneros a comer las toneladas de mierda de cerdo que mas pronto que tarde os rodearan


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Jun 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> No me voy a leer todo el hilo, pero lo escribo por si alguien no lo ha dicho.
> 
> El problema en Holanda es que el subsuelo esta HIPERCONTAMINADO de purines y otras mierdas por la cria intensiva por todo el pais. Por eso han reaccionado de esa manera.
> 
> En España, en ciertas partes de Cataluña, ya existe ese problema tambien.



¿En serio esperas que una panda de descerebrados gitanotoreros CAGACORRALES de mierda entienda esas cosas?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

8.2K views @TheRealKimShady, 15:01

__ 

The Real Kim Shady_*™️*_








Don Jr. via Instagram

8.1K views@TheRealKimShady, edited 15:09








*PAISES BRICKS TRUMP*

+

*Mr Pool*
* estaba o incomprensible o en modo LARP ( fake ) pero parece que ahora podria cuadrar algo mas *










​


----------



## Manufacturer (30 Jun 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> No me voy a leer todo el hilo, pero lo escribo por si alguien no lo ha dicho.
> 
> El problema en Holanda es que el subsuelo esta HIPERCONTAMINADO de purines y otras mierdas por la cria intensiva por todo el pais. Por eso han reaccionado de esa manera.
> 
> En España, en ciertas partes de Cataluña, ya existe ese problema tambien.



Ya, y hay que tomar estas drásticas medidas justo cuando se están sucediendo montones de "eventos casuales" encaminados a provocar inflación, hambre y caos. Hablando claro: Es sabotaje.
Hay miles de formas de hacer las cosas, y está caterva de hdlgp han cogido el gustillo a las medidas autoritarias, a espaldas de las necesidades humanas, y concentradas en un mismo espacio de tiempo para favorecer su agenda.
Hay miles de soluciones a ese problema y se pueden llevar a cabo de muchas maneras.
La forma de hacer oídos sordos, la aplicación implacable de la agenda globalista, y la forma de ignorar cualquier otro punto de vista, es tan similar como la de querer medicar obligatoriamente con algo experimental a toda la población tratando de tapar los efectos y respondiendo con el eslogan " seguras y efectivas " para obviar el debate


----------



## Gothaus (30 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Por qué las cierran?



Es evidente: quieren provocar la siguiente crisis y que tú dependas al 100% del estado, así no te podrás rebelar. Producir tus propios alimentos, estar fuera del Sistema implica libertad, y eso es muy peligroso para los amos del mundo.


----------



## Gothaus (30 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pero si Paises Bajos es el pais de europa con mas densidad de poblacion, casi 20 millones viviendo en la superficie de tres provincias españolas (y dos si descuento superficie inundada) son muy deficitarios en alimentos y para la puta mierda del plan 2030 hacen cerrar ganaderias porque las vacas se cuescan????
> 
> ¿Un pais que para exterminarlo lo unico que tienes que hacer es bloquear las importaciones de alimentos como hicieron los alemanes en la guerra y mataron a un cuarto de millon en solo unos meses por la escasez de alimentos?
> 
> ...



Porque todos esos partidos que nombra usted forman parte del NOM y de la agenda 2.030 y obedecen a unos amos, que están en una posición muy superior a ellos. A ver si nos enteramos de que todos esos partidos no defienden políticas nacionales ni a sus ciudadanos, sino que cumplen órdenes y hacen el paripé para tener entretenida a la borregada.


----------



## Persea (30 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Lo están provocando.
> 
> Australia también hizo algo en ese sentido. Prohibió a la gente cultivar su comida.
> 
> ...



al ignore por payaso


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

Q World rder

DOW is DOW[N] 500.

NAS 300

BTC under 19000

284 viewsItzaDEWsy, 16:23


*ME NUTRE. A MAMASOTEAR BIEN RICO VENGA HOJOJOJOJ

GL GL GLGLGL GLGLGLG GLOGL GLGL *







Economía: - PAIN => A LLORAR GVARRROS => DOW is DOW [N] 500 |||| NAS 300 |||| BTC under 19000 ||| todos vuestros RATA SUEÑOS de ingresis pasivos => MVERTOS


Q World rder DOW is DOW[N] 500. NAS 300 BTC under 19000 284 viewsItzaDEWsy, 16:23 ME NUTRE. A MAMAOSTEAR BIEN RICO VENGA HOJOJOJOJ GL GL GLGLGL GLGLGLG GLOGL GLGL...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## Gothaus (30 Jun 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Ya, y hay que tomar estas drásticas medidas justo cuando se están sucediendo montones de "eventos casuales" encaminados a provocar inflación, hambre y caos. Hablando claro: Es sabotaje.
> Hay miles de formas de hacer las cosas, y está caterva de hdlgp han cogido el gustillo a las medidas autoritarias, a espaldas de las necesidades humanas, y concentradas en un mismo espacio de tiempo para favorecer su agenda.
> Hay miles de soluciones a ese problema y se pueden llevar a cabo de muchas maneras.
> La forma de hacer oídos sordos, la aplicación implacable de la agenda globalista, y la forma de ignorar cualquier otro punto de vista, es tan similar como la de querer medicar obligatoriamente con algo experimental a toda la población tratando de tapar los efectos y respondiendo con el eslogan " seguras y efectivas " para obviar el debate



Efectivamente, es muy "casual". Y prohíben los abonos nitrogenados sin buscar primero una alternativa. Y justo cuando coincide con varias crisis, pues otra más.


----------



## boquerónmig (30 Jun 2022)

Hay algo que no se ha mencionado todavía y es el sistema de cultivo que tienen los holandeses. Son los mayores productores del mundo después de EEUU. Más que España, Italia y Grecia juntas". Increible a la latitud que está Holanda. Y es que todo se hace en invernadero con iluminación artificial y mucha hidroponia. Desconozco el nivel de contaminación de sus suelos por nitratos aunque me temo que el problema del consumo energético que deben tener esas explotaciones tiene que ser cojonudo por mucha tecnologia led que hayan implantado en los últimos años.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (30 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No tendrás nitrógeno y serás feliz.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Jun 2022)

Recordar que esto pasa mentiras te obligaban a encerrarte en casa, te decían que no podías abrazar a tus abuelos, cerraban tu negocio, te obligaban a pincharte ponzoña para poder viajar, te amenazan con no poder usar tu coche...hay alguien que piense que esto es casual?


----------



## Antiparticula (30 Jun 2022)

Todas estas noticias empiezan a parecer un poco sospechosas.


----------



## pocholito (30 Jun 2022)

Peak oil


----------



## nosomosnada (30 Jun 2022)

boquerónmig dijo:


> Hay algo que no se ha mencionado todavía y es el sistema de cultivo que tienen los holandeses. Son los mayores productores del mundo después de EEUU. Más que España, Italia y Grecia juntas". Increible a la latitud que está Holanda. Y es que todo se hace en invernadero con iluminación artificial y mucha hidroponia. Desconozco el nivel de contaminación de sus suelos por nitratos aunque me temo que el problema del consumo energético que deben tener esas explotaciones tiene que ser cojonudo por mucha tecnologia led que hayan implantado en los últimos años.



Yo rogaría de verdad... *¡QUE ALGUIEN SE LEA LAS PUTAS NOTICIAS!

SE TRATA DE EXPLOTACIONES GANADERAS EN LOS ALEDAÑOS DE ZONAS PROTEGIDAS POR CONTAMINACIÓN DE ACUÍFEROS POR NITRATOS

ES UNA LEY EUROPEA QUE TENÍA QUE HABERSE APLICADO HACE AÑOS PARA PROTEGER ZONAS DE ALTO VALOR ECOLÓGICO DE LA RED NATURA

HOLANDA TIENE ALGUNOS DE LOS SUELOS MÁS CONTAMINADOS DE EUROPA DEBIDO A LA GANADERÍA EXTENSIVA (LA MAYOR PARTE DE LA CUÁL ES PARA EXPORTACIÓN)

HAY 25.000.000.000€ DE PRESUPUESTO PARA QUE LOS AGRICULTORES VOLUNTARIAMENTE LLEVEN A CABO MEJORAS EN EL TRATAMIENTO DE LOS RESIDUOS, SE TRASLADEN A OTRAS ZONAS MENOS SENSIBLES O CIERREN LA EXPLOTACIÓN (A CAMBIO DE PASTA GANSA)

EL PROBLEMA DE LOS INVERNADEROS HOLANDESES SUELE SER CON LOS FITOSANITARIOS, NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON ESTO*

Ahora ya podéis mostrar vuestras impresiones pero sobre el puto tema del que se está hablando con un mínimo de certeza


----------



## GatoAzul (30 Jun 2022)

Y eso porque dicen que producen nitrógeno. A la gente le falta un hervor.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Jun 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Yo rogaría de verdad... *¡QUE ALGUIEN SE LEA LAS PUTAS NOTICIAS!
> 
> SE TRATA DE EXPLOTACIONES GANADERAS EN LOS ALEDAÑOS DE ZONAS PROTEGIDAS POR CONTAMINACIÓN DE ACUÍFEROS POR NITRATOS
> 
> ...



Y se han dado cuenta justo ahora, con hiperinflación, con la línea de suministros tocados, con un déficit de producción....por muy grande que pongas las letras no dice nada que de lo que pone sea verdad.

*Están tomando medidas encaminadas a hacer el mayor daño posible en el menor tiempo.*


----------



## pocholito (30 Jun 2022)

Los fertilizantes químicos vienen del petróleo pesticidas igual ahí lo dejo


----------



## pocholito (30 Jun 2022)

En España ya pasó con las macrogranjas no os acordáis aquí las cerrarán consumen mucho combustibles fósiles entre abonos para alimentación del ganado


----------



## Gotthard (30 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Porque todos esos partidos que nombra usted forman parte del NOM y de la agenda 2.030 y obedecen a unos amos, que están en una posición muy superior a ellos. A ver si nos enteramos de que todos esos partidos no defienden políticas nacionales ni a sus ciudadanos, sino que cumplen órdenes y hacen el paripé para tener entretenida a la borregada.



Ya, pero no hay mal que por bien no venga, y para mi gran gozo las encuestas apuntan a que Geert Wilders va a subir escaños otra vez. Suele pasar cada vez que la derecha tradicional NOMean los de derecha antiislamica y los nacionalistas neerlandeses suben como cohetes.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (30 Jun 2022)

No comerás nada y serás feliz


----------



## elCañonero (30 Jun 2022)

Yo todo lo que sea agricultura intensiva, alias explotación del más débil (te exploto porque eres un animal y soy más listo que tú y punto te jodes el mundo funciona así (justificación del ser humano medio)), me parece bien que sea erradicada, allí aquí y en todo el mundo.

Aunque me parece raro que eso lo vayan a quitar ya que siempre hay un cuñao explotador que tiene que vivir mejor y follar más que tú, que es coleguilla del gobierno local y es el que lleva ese tipo de explotaciones


----------



## Gotthard (30 Jun 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> No me voy a leer todo el hilo, pero lo escribo por si alguien no lo ha dicho.
> 
> El problema en Holanda es que el subsuelo esta HIPERCONTAMINADO de purines y otras mierdas por la cria intensiva por todo el pais. Por eso han reaccionado de esa manera.
> 
> En España, en ciertas partes de Cataluña, ya existe ese problema tambien.




En holanda el ganado pastorea, solo el 15-20% de la cabaña vacuna, que es la mayor, esta estabulada. Las ovejas y cabras pastan tambien todas (con pastores electricos las usan a modo de cortacesped natural incluso en parques). La granja tipica es una nave pequeña y to el puto polder para los animales forrajear a su puta bola. El polder tarda años en estar consolidado y se tiene que dedicar exclusivamente a pastoreo para que alternando siembra de diversas especies de plantas, la tierra se consolide a base de raices y expulse el exceso de salinidad.

Y como el polder esta delimitado por una cuadricula de canales, no necesitas ni pastores electricos ni nada, una cerca metalica en el lado del polder que da a la carretera que conecta las fincas y a tirar millas.

Tengo una vecina que es directiva de Campina, una de las mayores lecheras holandesas y me decia que le sale mucho mejor comprar la totalidad de la leche procedente de cooperativas de distribución de pastoreo porque la peña la prefiere a la estabulada que no sabe tan bien. Es lo normal en un pais que tienen pastos por castigo y que la hierba crece como su puta madre con lo que llueve. La leche estabulada es muy barata, pero normalmente la compran para la linea low cost de marcas blancas en los super.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Jun 2022)

Los ganaderos holandeses se tiran a la carretera para evitar que les diezmen los rebaños - Agrodigital


Miles de ganaderos holandeses están sacando sus tractores a la carretera para protestar el plan de su gobierno para reducir las emisiones de nitrógeno en un 40%, lo que que supondrá la pérdida de un 30% de la cabaña ganaderas, según las estimaciones realizadas. Los ánimos están tan caldeados que...




www.agrodigital.com


----------



## L'omertá (30 Jun 2022)

Agricultores de Países Bajos bloquean varias carreteras por la nueva ley de emisión de nitrógeno

*
La nueva ley prevé una reducción de hasta un 70 por ciento de las emisiones de nitrógeno, una imposición que los colectivos de agricultores ven imposible de compaginar con el funcionamiento de muchas granjas ganaderas. Según el propio Gobierno, cerca de un 30 por ciento podrían cerrar*

Leer más: Agricultores de Países Bajos bloquean varias carreteras por la nueva ley de emisión de nitrógeno

(c) 2022 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (30 Jun 2022)

Es la agenda 2030 amigos, disfruten lo votado


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (30 Jun 2022)

Bendito Dios, por fin en todos estos años que tengo visitando este sitio veo una protesta de verdad en Europa, espero no sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## boquerónmig (30 Jun 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Yo rogaría de verdad... *¡QUE ALGUIEN SE LEA LAS PUTAS NOTICIAS!
> 
> SE TRATA DE EXPLOTACIONES GANADERAS EN LOS ALEDAÑOS DE ZONAS PROTEGIDAS POR CONTAMINACIÓN DE ACUÍFEROS POR NITRATOS
> 
> ...



No hace falta que grite amigo que le leo perfectamente.
Las noticias que he visto poray describen protestas de agricultores y ganaderos. Las imágenes que se llevan repitiendo años son de tractores que como usted comprenderá tienen limitado su uso criando gallinas y cerdos. O vacas.
Que sí, que exportar el 70% de su producción ganadera es una pasada de purines, estiercoles, olores y moscas que hay que manejar. No imagino a granjeros holandeses vertiendo en el arroyo más cercano.
Lo bueno de los foros son todas las derivadas que se le ocurren al personal. Si me permite me quedo con la versión de la imposibilidad de Holanda de mantener su producción agrícola y ganadera en las condiciones que está el mercado mundial, ya sea petróleo, cereales, abonos (con gas natural no con petróleo)...y con una guerra mundial a las puertas.









Holanda frena su producción de tomate por la crisis de costes


Los precios de la electricidad provocan un descenso del cultivo de invierno



www.lavozdealmeria.com













Agricultores protestan en Holanda por medidas ambientales


Miles de agricultores usan sus tractores para bloquear carreteras en Holanda, en protesta por el plan del gobierno de reducir las emisiones de óxido de nitrógeno y amoníaco




www.independentespanol.com













Agricultores de Países Bajos bloquean varias carreteras por la nueva ley de emisión de nitrógeno


Decenas de tractores han bloqueado este lunes varias autopistas y carreteras en Países Bajos para protestar...




www.europapress.es


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Jun 2022)

No se libran ni los seres de luz.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Jun 2022)

Los ejércitos poderosos de la OTAN lucharan contra el cambio climático.

Secretario General de la OTAN: "Ejércitos ecológicos" Lo que quedaba por ver, alpiste para los teleborregos. Balas multicolor, Tomahawk resilientes y misiles hipersónicos inclusivos.


----------



## nosomosnada (30 Jun 2022)

boquerónmig dijo:


> No hace falta que grite amigo que le leo perfectamente.
> Las noticias que he visto poray describen protestas de agricultores y ganaderos. Las imágenes que se llevan repitiendo años son de tractores que como usted comprenderá tienen limitado su uso criando gallinas y cerdos. O vacas.
> Que sí, que exportar el 70% de su producción ganadera es una pasada de purines, estiercoles, olores y moscas que hay que manejar. No imagino a granjeros holandeses vertiendo en el arroyo más cercano.
> Lo bueno de los foros son todas las derivadas que se le ocurren al personal. Si me permite me quedo con la versión de la imposibilidad de Holanda de mantener su producción agrícola y ganadera en las condiciones que está el mercado mundial, ya sea petróleo, cereales, abonos (con gas natural no con petróleo)...y con una guerra mundial a las puertas.
> ...




Joder, con lo fácil que es ir a la fuente:









PBL publiceert quickscan van twee beleidspakketten voor het vervolg van de structurele aanpak stikstof


Het PBL is door het kabinet verzocht om het effect van twee beleidspakketten te analyseren om de stikstofuitstoot uit de landbouw terug te dringen en de natuur te verbeteren. Beide pakketten leiden tot vermindering van stikstofdepositie. De potentiële natuurverbetering is groter in het pakket...




www.pbl.nl





Solo hablan de ganado, especialmente de las vacas (casi toda la producción en Holanda es en intensivo). Y yo no conozco a ningún ganadero que no tenga un tractor, aunque sea un Ebro del año la tana con pala para cargar pienso o mover historias (las gallinas normalmente no generan demasiados purines ni filtraciones).

Por no hablar que muchos ganaderos compatibilizan su labor con la agricultura.

De ahí la presencia de tractores. Y en este plan (de 2020), por lo menos, no se habla de cultivos en ningún sitio.

Todo viene de que en 2019 los tribunales dictaminarion que Holanda no estaba cumpliendo con los objetivos de reducir las áreas contaminadas por nitratos en las zonas adyacentes a la Red Natura 2000 y del bloqueo a nuevas macroexplotaciones por esta cuestión: Nitrogen | RIVM

Pero el problema viene de muy atrás, ya desde los 80, cuando la situación de los acuíferos y del agua potable era bastante problemática. Y al comenzar el siglo, no se había hecho absolutamente nada:









Mineral policy in the Netherlands and nitrate policy within the European Community


In the Netherlands, the manure problem has been on the political agenda for many years as a result of conflicting objectives within society. Since the…




reader.elsevier.com





Ya en el 2000, como reza el paper, la Ley holandesa "obligaba" a los ganaderos a no poder producir más estiércol del que pudieran aplicar en sus granjas u otras explotaciones vía gestión del Ministerio de Agricultura.

Pero aquello quedó en papel mojado y han tenido que pasar otros 20 años para que hayan sido los tribunales los que han dicho que hay que cumplir la Ley.

En Holanda la nitrificación de los suelos es un problema notable, teniendo en cuenta que es uno de los paises con más superpoblación de ganado (probablemente el mayor del mundo).

Otra cosa es que ahora se esté aplicando, previendo que el petróleo, es decir, el petróleo en forma de pienso para los animales, va a escalar meteóricamente de precio, reduciendo unos beneficios mermados en el ganado (no así en la horticultura, floricultura) que ya vienen cojeando de años atrás antes del COVID.

Pero joder, ¿es que es tan difícil leer un poco para por lo menos ya de cargarse en los muertos de alguien cagarse por algo "real"?


----------



## medion_no (30 Jun 2022)

Seguro que han votado el socialismo de su pais. Pues ahi lo tienen.


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Jun 2022)

*El gobierno decide cerrar granjas*

Vamos a ampliar. *El gobierno decide cerrar granjas* por la cara. Normal que se lie.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (30 Jun 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Joder, con lo fácil que es ir a la fuente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena disonancia cognitiva, goy.
No lo vas a lograr, lo siento.


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Jun 2022)

Bien, el día que la gente del campo salga a la calle a pasear escopetas, los políticos acabarán colgados y no habrá policía ni ejército que los pare.


----------



## nekcab (30 Jun 2022)

Y algunos creía*mos* q aquello de los pedos de las vacas no iría a más...


----------



## qbit (30 Jun 2022)

Así es como fuerzan a que suban los precios de la carne, con escasez.


----------



## nosomosnada (30 Jun 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Buena disonancia cognitiva, goy.
> No lo vas a lograr, lo siento.



Claro, claro.

Imagino que después de leer tu mensaje te habrás hecho una paja apuntándote a la boca orgulloso del esfuerzo mental que te ha supuesto juntar 10 palabras que casi forman una frase con sentido, y después habrás eruptado saboreando el regusto a lefa antes de seguir disfrutando tu bolsa de doritos.

Venga, que tú si que lo has logrado campeón. Casi no se nota que tienes 1 cromosoma de más....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Jun 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Imagino que después de leer tu mensaje te habrás hecho una paja apuntándote a la boca orgulloso del esfuerzo mental que te ha supuesto juntar 10 palabras que casi forman una frase con sentido, y después habrás eruptado saboreando el regusto a lefa antes de seguir disfrutando tu bolsa de doritos.



Da para paja.
¿Tienes más relatos desde tu tribuna gay?


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (30 Jun 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Claro, claro.
> 
> Imagino que después de leer tu mensaje te habrás hecho una paja apuntándote a la boca orgulloso del esfuerzo mental que te ha supuesto juntar 10 palabras que casi forman una frase con sentido, y después habrás eruptado saboreando el regusto a lefa antes de seguir disfrutando tu bolsa de doritos.
> 
> Venga, que tú si que lo has logrado campeón. Casi no se nota que tienes 1 cromosoma de más....



Te crees que tengo tiempo de leer la mierda que hayas escupido?


----------



## ahondador (30 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Así es como fuerzan a que suban los precios de la carne, con escasez.




Escasez de alimentos y riego de papel moneda para todos los estados, y todo esto hecho desde arriba


----------



## Perro Viejo (30 Jun 2022)

Por cada político ahorcado, comen por lo menos 10.000 personas. Y me esroy quedando muy corto.


----------



## nosomosnada (30 Jun 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Da para paja.
> ¿Tienes más relatos desde tu tribuna gay?



No habrá hilos para retrasados mentales sorbelefas en este puto foro que tenéis que venir a joder el hilo interesante del día...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (30 Jun 2022)

Pensar que hace unos años nos tildaban de "magufos" por hablar de esto


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (30 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En holanda el ganado pastorea, solo el 15-20% de la cabaña vacuna, que es la mayor, esta estabulada. Las ovejas y cabras pastan tambien todas (con pastores electricos las usan a modo de cortacesped natural incluso en parques). La granja tipica es una nave pequeña y to el puto polder para los animales forrajear a su puta bola. El polder tarda años en estar consolidado y se tiene que dedicar exclusivamente a pastoreo para que alternando siembra de diversas especies de plantas, la tierra se consolide a base de raices y expulse el exceso de salinidad.
> 
> Y como el polder esta delimitado por una cuadricula de canales, no necesitas ni pastores electricos ni nada, una cerca metalica en el lado del polder que da a la carretera que conecta las fincas y a tirar millas.
> 
> Tengo una vecina que es directiva de Campina, una de las mayores lecheras holandesas y me decia que le sale mucho mejor comprar la totalidad de la leche procedente de cooperativas de distribución de pastoreo porque la peña la prefiere a la estabulada que no sabe tan bien. Es lo normal en un pais que tienen pastos por castigo y que la hierba crece como su puta madre con lo que llueve. La leche estabulada es muy barata, pero normalmente la compran para la linea low cost de marcas blancas en los super.




Emmm no.

Lss cifras son las cifras. Holanda esta hipercontaminada con nitrogeno.

Llevan muchss decadas reventandolo todo con su ganaderia y tienen numerosos problemas, algunos irreversibles.

No son sensaciones de tu vecino y paisajes, hay decenas y decenas de estudios cientificos que conststan el desastre holandes


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (30 Jun 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Ya, y hay que tomar estas drásticas medidas justo cuando se están sucediendo montones de "eventos casuales" encaminados a provocar inflación, hambre y caos. Hablando claro: Es sabotaje.
> Hay miles de formas de hacer las cosas, y está caterva de hdlgp han cogido el gustillo a las medidas autoritarias, a espaldas de las necesidades humanas, y concentradas en un mismo espacio de tiempo para favorecer su agenda.
> Hay miles de soluciones a ese problema y se pueden llevar a cabo de muchas maneras.
> La forma de hacer oídos sordos, la aplicación implacable de la agenda globalista, y la forma de ignorar cualquier otro punto de vista, es tan similar como la de querer medicar obligatoriamente con algo experimental a toda la población tratando de tapar los efectos y respondiendo con el eslogan " seguras y efectivas " para obviar el debate



Llevan casi 20 años probando de todo, y no hay manera.

Si siguen igual no tendran agua potable o terreno toxico donde comer


----------



## Turbomax (30 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Estoy en contra de comer cualquier alimento de origen animal o al menos que se haga en las menores cantidades posibles.
> 
> Si de mi dependiera prohibia la carne. No veo etico que se mate a un animal para dar el gusto a otro, digo gusto porque tiene otras opciones para alimentarse que no sea comer ese animal que han matado.



Y huevos??


----------



## Manufacturer (30 Jun 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Llevan casi 20 años probando de todo, y no hay manera.
> 
> Si siguen igual no tendran agua potable o terreno toxico donde comer



Qué cosas. También los no vacunados íbamos a morir o pasar por la UCI, en el 2012 deberían haber desaparecido las ciudades costeras debido al derretimiento polar, y con el noventa y tantos por cien vacunados, debía haber habido inmunidad de rebaño.
No digo que no tengas razón, pero seguro que hay 1000 formas menos traumáticas, más lógicas, escalonadas, en un plazo y época menos delicada para provocar una hambruna, y con menos puntos coincidentes con la agenda de marras.
No sé porqué aceptamos como única forma de hacer las cosas la de unos imbéciles corruptos que nunca tienen razón, que tienen una prisa sospechosa, y que sólo benefician al pueblo ocasionalmente y por error.


----------



## singermorning (30 Jun 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Estoy en contra de comer cualquier alimento de origen animal o al menos que se haga en las menores cantidades posibles.
> 
> Si de mi dependiera prohibia la carne. No veo etico que se mate a un animal para dar el gusto a otro, digo gusto porque tiene otras opciones para alimentarse que no sea comer ese animal que han matado.



Nadie te obliga a comer alimentos de origen animal. Modera tu fascismo!!!


----------



## Alew (30 Jun 2022)

Decrecimiento.


----------



## Turbomax (30 Jun 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Yo todo lo que sea agricultura intensiva, alias explotación del más débil (te exploto porque eres un animal y soy más listo que tú y punto te jodes el mundo funciona así (justificación del ser humano medio)), me parece bien que sea erradicada, allí aquí y en todo el mundo.
> 
> Aunque me parece raro que eso lo vayan a quitar ya que siempre hay un cuñao explotador que tiene que vivir mejor y follar más que tú, que es coleguilla del gobierno local y es el que lleva ese tipo de explotaciones



El halcón peregrino explota a las palomas. Es el momento de erradicarlo


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No, pero más información no vendría mal.




Es por la llamada Ley del Nitrógeno que prevee una reducción de la emisión de CO2 de un 70% en las explotaciones ganaderas de Holanda. Lo más probable es que alrededor de un tercio como mínimo se vean obligadas a cerrar en breve por no poderlo cumplir ni de lejos.

Esta Ley del Nitrógeno no afecta para nada a los aviones y coches oficiales de los políticos holandeses que podrán seguir circulando con total normalidad ya que está demostrado cientificamente que ese CO2 no es perjudicial para el planeta como el de los animales de granja, así que no te preocupes que no pasa nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Orífero (30 Jun 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> En Valencia también.
> 
> Pero este es un foro muy cuñao.
> 
> ...




Vale estoy de acuerdo. ¿Cuándo dices que empiezan los de la FED con la dieta vegetariana? ¿Y los de la OTAN a llegar a las cumbres en patinete? O mejor,a dejar de fabricar armas y enemigos para usarlas?

Tal día empiezo yo a quitarme la carne.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Jun 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Emmm no.
> 
> Lss cifras son las cifras. Holanda esta hipercontaminada con nitrogeno.
> 
> ...



Te creo, y mas problemas, como salinización, problemas de los fertilizantes, metales y mierdas de todos los colores.

Es lo que tiene que todo tu pais sea un puto arenal inmenso con el nivel de aguas freaticas a centimetros, se filtra todo y los movimientos de agua lo
meten cada vez mas abajo y lo reparten. De hecho el agua potable es una movida en holanda, no hay manantiales o rios de montaña que embalsar, el agua o la sacan de debajo del frente de dunas de la costa o de las aguas salobres del interior formando lagos artificiales para tratar grandes cantidades y que la sal decante.

Segun tengo entendido, antes de la actual pujanza del pastoreo si habia mayoria de granjas con animales estabulados a punta pala y toda la mierda iba al canal y de ahi para abajo. El problema es que como todo el suelo es arenoso se complica todo. No obstante hay factores muchisimo mas contaminantes que el ganado, como son los fosfatos y los compuestos clorados de los pesticidas (con tanta agua imagina la de bichos que salen con el calor).



https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/105456.pdf



Adjunto un trabajo muy bueno en español sobre la gestion de los recursos hidricos en holanda, a los frikazos de la ingenieria les va a encantar.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es por la llamada Ley del Nitrógeno que prevee una reducción de la emisión de CO2 de un 70% en las explotaciones ganaderas de Holanda. Lo más probable es que alrededor de un tercio como mínimo se vean obligadas a cerrar en breve por no poderlo cumplir ni de lejos.
> 
> Esta Ley del Nitrógeno no afecta para nada a los aviones y coches oficiales de los políticos holandeses que podrán seguir circulando con total normalidad ya que está demostrado cientificamente que ese CO2 no es perjudicial para el planeta como el de los animales de granja, así que no te preocupes que no pasa nada.
> 
> Saludos.



Al final todo esto se resume en que cada día serás más pobre mientras los políticos van a seguir comiendo carne, usando coches de lujo, viviendo en mansiones y viajando en jet privado


----------



## Berrón (1 Jul 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jajajaja ¡es como un episodio de 'Los Flodder'! No sé si alguien veía esta serie en los veranos de los 2000 en Telecinco de madrugada, pero era una joya:



Como para olvidar aquella serie...


----------



## ashe (1 Jul 2022)

Que se jodan porque bien estos fueron los que aplaudieron hasta con el rabo cuando empezaron a imponer las cuotas como a España reduciendo las cabezas de ganado junto Francia para que luego esos junto el resto del norte encabezado de Alemania puedan vender sus productos hundiendo al sur

Pero de un país pirata y satrapa es lo que tiene, vivir de robar todo aplausos, cuando eso se les empieza a girar en su contra... aunque esto en realidad es por la situación actual con el tema de Rusia de tener la gran idea de sancionar a quien suministra gran parte de las materias que uno necesita... aunque para mafias tenemos los invernaderos (autentica mafia) con la que van tirando ciertos fertilizantes al rio, cuando no en el norte de África tirar de esclavos, digo esclavos porque no hay diferencia entre un antiguo esclavo y lo que tienen montado ahi, en especial en Marruecos (por cosas como esas es que Marruecos es consentida por la euromafia)

Pero bueno esos mierdas encabezado por el rudof ese o como se escriba que en caso de torcerse la cosa siempre podrá ir a la falda de su madre con la que vive a llorarle a la falda...



luca dijo:


> Nos quieren arruinar y matar de hambre estos hijos de puta. Ellos son el enemigo, no Rusia.Tenemos que acabar con estos traidores cuanto antes.





The Hellion dijo:


> Todo lo que les pase a los holandeses es poco, pero no deja de ser desternillante que las granjas que cierren para velar por el medio ambiente estén, probablemente, entre las más medioambientalmente respetuosas del mundo.
> 
> Es como combatir el consumo de alcohol prohibiendo la misa de los domingos.



No es tan sano como lo pintan ya que al haber mas cabezas requiere mayor cantidades de pienso y mayor espacio para tratar por ej los purines, que en cataluña la gente no sabe que hoy hay mas cabezas de cerdo que propios catalanes (no es coña) incluyendo muchas zonas contaminadas por practicas del pasado

Y porque dicha industria es muy contaminante es por lo que luego se ven empresas alemanes incluyendo mafiosos HOLANDESES yendo a España a montar granjas dejando la mierda en España rematandolo con la contratación de invasores



mcflanagan dijo:


> Da la sensación que las élites consideran ya a los políticos amortizadísimos, y los están mandando directamente al matadero. Si no fueran tan estúpidos, o los tuvieran tan cogidos pos los huevos, dejarían de obedecer estas locuras, porque no van a haber atalaya en la que puedan esconderse cuando llegue el previsible caos que están provocando.



Que te hace pensar que no están todos compinchados... el fin de la 2GM solo fue la eliminación de posibles rebeldes al plan establecido, plan que empezó en la revolución francesa tan idealizada por la plebe por cierto


Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Tan fácil como no hacer caso a las prohibiciones.



Hasta que te llega las sanciones, o directamente limitan los fertilizantes como los piensos empezando por encareciendolos


estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Han cortado la frontera con Alemania*
> 
> 
> Granjeros holandeses muy enojados bloquean la frontera entre Holanda y Alemania. Duras protestas en muchas ciudades holandesas después de la decisión de los políticos de cerrar decenas de granjas y ranchos de ganado para reducir el nitrógeno en un 30% - 70% para cumplir con las regulaciones de la UE sobre contaminación por nitrógeno.



Pero buen que aplaudieron con las orejas imponiendo cosas parecidas a España en los 80, bueno en realidad fue peor porque obligó a sacrificar ganado, talar olivos centenarios y un largo etc, junto franceses para formar parte del "mercado común" vamos la competividad partiendo las piernas a los adversarios...

Que se jodan solo puedo decirles que son en temas agricolas como ganaderos los que mas tienen que callar junto gabachos (franceses de manera despectiva)


----------



## patroclus (1 Jul 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> Nadie te obliga a comer alimentos de origen animal. Modera tu fascismo!!!



Otro que emplea el adjetivo fascista sin tener ni puta idea de lo que es el fascismo.


----------



## 4motion (1 Jul 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Que se jodan porque bien estos fueron los que aplaudieron hasta con el rabo cuando empezaron a imponer las cuotas como a España reduciendo las cabezas de ganado junto Francia para que luego esos junto el resto del norte encabezado de Alemania puedan vender sus productos hundiendo al sur
> 
> Pero de un país pirata y satrapa es lo que tiene, vivir de robar todo aplausos, cuando eso se les empieza a girar en su contra... aunque esto en realidad es por la situación actual con el tema de Rusia de tener la gran idea de sancionar a quien suministra gran parte de las materias que uno necesita... aunque para mafias tenemos los invernaderos (autentica mafia) con la que van tirando ciertos fertilizantes al rio, cuando no en el norte de África tirar de esclavos, digo esclavos porque no hay diferencia entre un antiguo esclavo y lo que tienen montado ahi, en especial en Marruecos (por cosas como esas es que Marruecos es consentida por la euromafia)
> 
> ...



Las sanciones no se pagan, se vende directamente a los clientes ybse emplean otros tipos de fertilizantes que ya los hay.

Y se organizan por pueblo provincias y regiones sl margen de gobiernos, sindicatos del crimen y cooperativas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (1 Jul 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Al final todo esto se resume en que cada día serás más pobre mientras los políticos van a seguir comiendo carne, usando coches de lujo, viviendo en mansiones y viajando en jet privado



Por eso habrá que subirlos a grúas y hacerles pendular al viento.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> parece que los mandamases de Europa quieren una guerra civil. Pues tendrán guerra.



Deja de jugar a call of duty y busca trabajo, vago.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (1 Jul 2022)

Paella de Chorizo dijo:


> Llevan casi 20 años probando de todo, y no hay manera.
> 
> Si siguen igual no tendran agua potable o terreno toxico donde comer



Yo alucino, terreno toxico por nitrogeno.
Las plantas necesitan 3 elementos de forma esencial y en grandes cantidades, y estos son Nitrogeno, Fosforo y Potasio.

Hay una cosa que ocurre y que no voy a negar, y es que cuando se acumulan en un cuerpo de agua, provoca no una intoxicacion, sino una superpoblacion fitoplanctica, que bueno al final acaba desequilibrando el ecosistema.

Pero, decir que el suelo va a estar CONTAMINADO, por tener exceso de lo que son literalmente fertilizantes... Me parece una tomadura de pelo, y antes de que algun listillo responda, ya lo digo yo, si, las plantas pueden quemarse por exceso de nutrientes, pero me cago en la puta no es que el suelo sea TOXICO, dejad de hacer demagogia, ademas es mucho mas facil enmendar un terreno fertil (En exceso incluso), que uno que es pobre.

PD: Muh estudios de Holanda se va a volver una victima del cambio del clima climatico y calentamiento hueval, por la mano del hombre heteropatriarcal blanco machirulo y carnivoro que le gusta criar vacas huelen a podrido, como olieron los numerosos estudios que decada a decada, han ido resultando ser engañabobos, vendehumos y asusta viejas.

A tomar por el puto culo masones, comunistas y satanistas de mierda.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (1 Jul 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Otro que emplea el adjetivo fascista sin tener ni puta idea de lo que es el fascismo.



Cito:

"Estoy en contra de comer cualquier alimento de origen animal o al menos que se haga en las menores cantidades posibles.

Si de mi dependiera prohibia la carne. No veo etico que se mate a un animal para dar el gusto a otro, digo gusto porque tiene otras opciones para alimentarse que no sea comer ese animal que han matado."

Otro que habla de nutricion y prohibir sin tener ni idea de nutricion, ni de prohibir.
A los que nos quereis prohibir la carne os metia todos en una cuneta sin reencuentro familiar.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Por eso habrá que subirlos a grúas y hacerles pendular al viento.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Increíble que lo que llevamos advirtiéndo años se está haciendo realidad


----------



## thanos2 (1 Jul 2022)

El menú michelin de estos días en el Prado qué tal? Sin carne, no? Sólo cucarachas y gusanos y grillos, no?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Jul 2022)

Ahora sí que se lío


----------



## LMLights (13 Jul 2022)




----------

